

Foursquare APIv2: Woulda, coulda, shoulda   - ctide
http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/07/08/apiv2-woulda-coulda-shoulda

======
benblack
POST to /add to create a resource? Strange, redundant, and the sort of thing I
thought died with old versions of Rails. Riak/Webmachine and CouchDB get this
right. Because knowledge is power, here is the section on methods in the HTTP
1.1 spec
[http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec5.html#sec5.1...](http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec5.html#sec5.1.1)
. Sorry to inject facts into an otherwise opinion-based situation. If I've
bummed you out, I apologize. Here's a laughing penguin to cheer you up
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fbt1fVfi-g> .

Worshipping at the altar of HATEOAS,

Lil' B

